# Firepool



## Derick (29/5/15)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firepool

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/5/15)

This is hilarious


----------



## Derick (29/5/15)

if you follow the links you'll see that there are a lot of people in favour of keeping it


----------



## Matt (29/5/15)

Think i have to move out of my place. Just emailed my landlord this building is so unsafe cant believe it. Now that new south african studies proof that a firepool is most suited to fight a fire. Not having a firepool at your building is unacceptable. Its our right to have one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (29/5/15)

Matt said:


> Think i have to move out of my place. Just emailed my landlord this building is so unsafe cant believe it. Now that new south african studies proof that a firepool is most suited to fight a fire. Not having a firepool at your building is unacceptable. Its our right to have one.


Your rent will go up, because it apparently costs R3.9m to build one


----------



## Waheed (30/5/15)

It's such a shame that all we can do is make jokes and laugh about this. I wish we could do something about it. I guess sometimes laughing about it is the only way to vent frustrations. Apologies for making it serious. I just needed to get out my opinion of tarring and feathering Zuma in his chicken run before making him perform in the amphitheatre and setting nkandla on fire to test that fire pool


----------



## whatalotigot (30/5/15)

whahaha, I mean just think in a few years people will read this and laugh hard at this!


----------

